# Nissan skyline gtr r34 running costs



## Finley13 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey guys,

First post, I know it’s been covered and I know where the threads are (I still cannot find an answer though.)

I have done as much research as I can on a ball park figure of running costs for an R34, but the posts are either 10 or more years old (so costs aren’t up to date) or the thread just ends as general chat about the cars / parts without a clear answer.

Here is what I have come to so far:

After a £13 000 deposit on a circa. £62 000 R-34, it works out to around £1 000 p/m to pay the car off.

So £12 000 p/a - Car repayments
£1 000.00 p/a - Insurance
£1 500.00 p/a - Petrol (4000 miles @ roughly 18-20 mpg)
£600.00 - Tyres (Yokohama’s every year)
£1 500.00 - Services

£1 383.00 p/m - Total

£10 000 in Savings for a Rainy Day in case anything breaks.

What I’m hoping to achieve from this post is a BALL PARK FIGURE (I know individual circumstances dictate costs) of what an R34 really costs to run monthly. It is my dream to own one, but I’d like to know if it’s feasible, and hoping asking a few folks who own/owned one would be able to point me in the right direction.

Again, sorry if this has been covered, but I can’t find a recent, ball park figure.

Thanks!


----------



## Finley13 (Apr 14, 2019)

First post, I know its been covered and I know where the threads are (I still cannot find an answer though.) I have done as much research as I can on a ball park figure of running costs for an R34, but the posts are either 10 or more years old (so costs arent up to date) or the thread just ends as general chat about the cars / parts without a clear answer. Here is what I have come to so far: After a 13 000 deposit on a circa. 62 000 R-34, it works out to around 1 000 p/m to pay the car off. So 12 000 p/a - Car repayments 1 000.00 p/a - Insurance 1 500.00 p/a - Petrol (4000 miles @ roughly 18-20 mpg) 600.00 - Tyres (Yokohamas every year) 1 500.00 - Services 1 383.00 p/m - Total 10 000 in Savings for a Rainy Day in case anything breaks. What Im hoping to achieve from this post is a BALL PARK FIGURE (I know individual circumstances dictate costs) of what an R34 really costs to run monthly. It is my dream to own one, but Id like to know if its feasible, and hoping asking a few folks who own/owned one would be able to point me in the right direction. Again, sorry if this has been covered, but I cant find a recent, ball park figure. Thanks!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You be mental borrowing 50k to buy one if budgeting is an issue.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Loans for creaky old Japanese cars. Crazy times.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi,

I’ve recently sold mine I owned it for nearly 3 years. Getting a big loan for such an old car probs isn’t a great move but it may pay off. I can tell you things pop up some things can be extremely costly, mine was heavily modified. Engines going pop and not unheard of and can cost 10s of thousands to rebuild. They are very finicky so so much Technology in these cars therefore lots to go wrong. This is why it’s probably not a good idea if your not buying cash. They are a very iconic car and attract a lot of attention. These days an investment too if not used and kept mint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finley13 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi J1mmys,

Thanks for the help. Say if I never got the car on a loan then. Is 300-400 p/m a fair average cost?

Again, that would be with 10-20 grand set aside for any major malfunctions.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I think the right direction for you would be to look into a GTT model. Same’sh looks and much cheaper to run, plus then you could spend any saved money on mods that you’ll no doubt want to do at some point. 
Giving a ball park figure on monthly spending on these cars is difficult, no car that is being used as a daily/weekend car will be perfect. There WILL be things you like and dislike about it, and every time you drive it I can guarantee that in the back of your mind you’ll want to change that ‘thing’ you dislike. A squeaky little cam belt can end up in a “well while the cam belt is being done I may as well put this on, and that” type of situation and before you know it you’ve stripped the engine and you’re looking at RB30’s. 

If you’re looking at using it as a daily, then the main cost will obviously be fuel. I’ve never actually worked out how many mpg I was getting but I’m sure it wasn’t any where near 20! Especially when a “quick trip to the shops turns into a long country road...” you get the idea.
You may want to add a couple hundred a month to your list for that section. 

Other than that if you reckon you can keep up with those monthly payments then good luck to you. Sounds like it’d be a bit of a head ache if things went wrong.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Your post doesn't quote your age but I'd say this. The "dream" of owning a car never meets expectations, and if you're considering borrowing 60k to buy and run one of these things, make sure you have a house and family in situ.
Last thing you'd want is to own the "dream" and then spend the rest of your life paying for it.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Last thing you'd want is to own the "dream" and then spend the rest of your life paying for it.


Someone should have told Daniel Levy :smokin:


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

As people say you can’t put a price say 300-400 a month it might be nothing for months but could be thousands. If I was buying one now I’d want at least 20-30k spare and I wouldn’t get it on finance. If that’s the route your taking then personally I don’t think it’s a good idea but each to there own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Alex C said:


> Someone should have told Daniel Levy :smokin:


lol, his dream is built on a pretty strong foundation. COYS!!


----------



## Finley13 (Apr 14, 2019)

I really appreciate all of the advice. In my mind, people finance new sports cars everyday that drop in value by the the thousands every year if not months.

Taking a car that will either hold or increase in value on finance seemed like a reasonable decision.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Finley13 said:


> I really appreciate all of the advice. In my mind, people finance new sports cars everyday that drop in value by the the thousands every year if not months.
> 
> Taking a car that will either hold or increase in value on finance seemed like a reasonable decision.


it all depends on your financial circumstances. Whats the interest on the loan going to be over 5 years?


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

You’ve got a point there far too many these days just take pcp. The value on an GTR is very unlikely to drop. It’s more on the maintenance side a new 50 grand beemer for example for require little to no maintenance. A 20 yr old skyline will need a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Finley13 said:


> I really appreciate all of the advice. In my mind, people finance new sports cars everyday that drop in value by the the thousands every year if not months.
> 
> Taking a car that will either hold or increase in value on finance seemed like a reasonable decision.



You do make a good point. But what if the car was stolen? Or written off in an accident? There aren’t many insurers that will pay you what it’s actually worth. If your heart is still set then at least look into getting an ‘agreed value’ insurer.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ahh where to start.

First, these cars are knocking on 20 years old. Things can and do go wrong. Out of the blue it could be a screen, a headlamp, or something serious engine-wise...shit happens. So you need a reserve in the bank. You'll lose your pants if you have to sell it as a non-runner.

Tyres, more like £800 for a decent set. £1K if you're running 19s. Last around 6,000 miles if all else is OK. Brake discs will seriously empty your wallet at around £600 a set. Each service I never spend less than a grand and it's once per annum, and I do less than 4,000 miles....

Yeah you can put budget blueprint parts on it and budget tyres. But if you're doing that don't expect to sell it easily - yes they are appreciating but IMHO people with £70K to blow on a car expect a £70K car, and they'll turn away from cars that are not looked after properly. For instance I'm currently replacing my suspension with a 2K set of Ohlins, yeah there are budget ones around for £600, if that's your price point though I'd respectfully suggest you are looking at the wrong car.

Just my 2p.

Then there is the dreaded rust. You'd better be damn sure it is 100% clean, because if you're replacing a turret or restoring underneath you'll blow ten grand easy. Recent import or a very well looked after car will be imperative in that case - and don't be thinking you can run it through the winter as a daily else it'll catch up with you in the end!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ignoring the potential for it to increase in value, one of the most important life lessons I ever had was when I was 18 years old and had fallen in love with idea of a Brand new Mini Cooper Works. I'd have been striped up for years pushing my income to the limit to drive a car I "already owned" in my Mini city. I asked my brother to help me out and he talked me out of it. I was disappointed at the time but know I dodged a bullet that day.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Borrowing £50K on a 'play' car seems slightly mental to me, and running it as a daily will depreciate it. I think people keep expecting these cars to go up and up and up whatever they do to them, but I don't think that'll be the case. It'll be those that are not highly modified, have original parts, or special editions. With a large tail of cheaply modified and cheaply run cars going for a lot lot less.


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Finley13 said:


> I really appreciate all of the advice. In my mind, people finance new sports cars everyday that drop in value by the the thousands every year if not months.
> 
> Taking a car that will either hold or increase in value on finance seemed like a reasonable decision.


Those new sports cars people are financing will have manufacturer incentives for the best rates, warranties to cover failures, test models for you to try out and wont be prone to age related rust.

Don't get me wrong I understand the logic of new car depreciating vs old car that has stopped depreciating but I think you'll come to the conclusion you are still paying similar money over the course of ownership maintaining an older car than someone else does on depreciating a new one. Its not called the GTR tax for nothing :chuckle:


----------



## Finley13 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey guys,

Your help is really appreciated, I wasnt expecting such a great response.

I know that these cars can be / are a nightmare, and the costs easily pile up. However I wanted to see if it was a dream that could happen. Buying the car is one thing, running it / dealing with it is obviously another.

I would plan to use the car on weekends / sunny days. Not daily it. In my mind I could buy an R35, Porsche 911, RS 3. You name it. But neither would bring a smile to my face that my childhood dream car would (and I would likely lose the amount of money on depreciation that it would cost to keep an R34 running.)

I’d rather throw the money that a new sports car would depreciate in fixing and old car that I would not loose too much money on.

I failed to mention that I’m not looking for an investment, and I’m not too worried about loosing money on the car either (it’s part of owning a 20 year old car), and I’m okay with that.

What I wanted to achieve was a general running cost to see if I could feasibly own one, and from your response it looks like it.

Maybe financing it is not the most responsible way of doing it, but I’m okay with that (so long as I can ensure the car for its actual value.)

Either way, super grateful for all the help guys! This forum is great.


----------



## Tomisw (Feb 17, 2018)

Don´t jump into it thinking that these cars have a yearly fixed cost because you are going to get dissapointed really hard.

If these engines go boom you are looking to pay arround 10 times your annual service. If you knew your car from A to Z it wouldn´t be much of a problem because more or less you would know it´s health and do some expectations. Sadly the first year owning it you will find (deppending the car) some surprises that will cost you more than one headache.

Again, those cars aren´t expensive to maintain if everything goes okay. Sadly, most likely it won´t go everything okay. And there is when shit starts to get expensive.

Also, the more mods you have, the more expensive it is to maintain. Stock one not so bad. 800hp RB... a rollcoaster in every. freaking. way.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Why an R34 GTR? If it***8217;s for the looks then fair enough, but driving wise the R33 & R34 feel very similar if not the same for road driving. I daily drove an R33 GTR for 18 months and then daily drove an R34 GTR for 15 months straight after selling my R33.
From the driver***8217;s seat I can***8217;t see where that extra £40,000 would have gone after you take away the physical appearance of an R34 vs an R33.

What about the R34***8217;s that are listed for sale for around £42k?


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow. Im either really lucky or working in the trade is saving me a fortune...... some of the figures you guys are chucking around are frightening.

Iv had mine 3 years. I drive it roughly 3000 miles a year. Iv serviced it 3 times, 3 oil and filter changes,3x fuel filters,rear diff oil change, 2x lots of airfilters(HKS) set of iridium plugs. Gearbox oil change, oil pressure sensor. Iv put front and rear pads on the car and still have the tyres on the car which i put on 2 and half years ago and they are still on 4mm. All brands are Top rated brands(Motul oils etc no cheap shit) Now i work in a dealership so get cheap internal labour when my work service it. But id prob say inc the tyres iv only spent £1500 in the 3 years on servicing. My car is pretty standard(still even runs 112mph restrictor) i also had an R33 GTR for 4 years and again had similar running costs to above. Now dont get me wrong it due a timing belt next year so its gonna be a good £1500 quid next year time i do all the pumps etc but still think thats not bad.

Insurance for me is fairly cheap (450 per year) fuel is not really noticable prob avg 120 quid a month roughly for all i take it out. Its all about how good a car you get tbh. You can run one reasonably cheap for what it is if you keep on top of everything. I wouldn't say it was any more expensive to run than any other of the cars iv ever had. 

If you want to tune it and run big power then as said you will need a wedge to maintain it incase it goes pop.

Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Dont forget to add the 8k+ you will need to spend on it to make it anything other than disappointing to drive in their standard form.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*You need to get yourself a thick skin!*

I've noticed that no one so far has mentioned the undue amount of attention _(both good and bad)_ that all of these vehicles get!

No matter what state of tune you'll have, The World and its Dog is going to tell their Neighbours, Friends and long lost Relatives that you've got a thousand brake horsepower plus..._even when its 100% bone stock as when Nissan created it over two decades ago,_ It don't matter to their repeated fantasy hero stories.

Suddenly, everyone is your Friend too. These cars really attract Face Book stalkers or instagram paparazzi and during ambushed conversations all manner of Folks want to have their pictures taken in/on or instead be taken for full throttle joy rides in your Dream Car!

Every fuel stop turns into a 20 to 30 minute plus conversation with curious strangers who are all interested in the car. Its Ok at first but can become a PITA over the years especially when you need to be somewhere at a specific deadline and Mr Joe Public thinks you're right up your own a$$hole because you cannot spend just five minutes more to talk in depth to them about living with your Skyline GT-R....

And you've also got all the Dim Wiesel wanna-be's who want to tell the World that they've raced and beaten a 1000bhp Skyline in their Corsa/Clio/Civic/Fiesta, etc, etc. These immature types who mostly hang around local Shopping Centres do all manner of dangerous $hite to either A) Get you to race them or B) Cut you up in such a dangerous way that all their mates who are filming this event on their Apple i-phones can boast about their stupid multiple lane changing antics for a good six months or longer or possibly C) Force you into burying the loud pedal deep into the carpet just to get your dream car away from such dangerous lunatic muppets who are now following you everywhere you go especially late at night!

Don't forget you've got the ultra jealous types. Park it anywhere like a normal car and you'll have dents galore thanks to shopping trolleys rammed into various parts of your cars bodywork _(which can be eye wateringly expensive to fix if you can still buy the parts)_, Traffic Cones gifted to you by being left on the bonnet/roof, Or food/drinks thrown at the GT-R and many other unsanitary items discarded at it or on your prized vehicle too. Finally there are the screwdriver/key brigade who take great pleasure in engraving as many parts of your cars bodywork as possible with unique scribbles which will require a good £4k+ respray to fix....

Use the Skyline regularly and you'll become on first name terms with your chosen Bodyshop. These old Nissan's attract stone chips like no other vehicle on Earth and will require repaints of front bumpers frequently. No matter how cautiously you drive you'll soon grind out lower lips and utterly smash front splitters on anything looking like a sleeping policeman or multistory car park ramp. So either become an expert in Fibreglass or Carbon Fiber repairs because fixing/replacing such easily done frontal damage can be a regular £2k+ spend if your not careful!

Talking of parts, Take into consideration the time taken for bits to be ordered in Japan, shipped many days later to the UK and finally all the extra pennies required _(sometimes weeks later)_ you need to spend at Mr Customs too before Mr Postman will even attempt to deliver your prized Nismo/HKS/Greddy/Mines/blah/blah/blah items to you....

I hope this lot above doesn't put you off Finley13. Owning a Skyline GT-R has been hugely satisfying experience and I wouldn't be without mine! 

Finally, A good rule of thumb to go by is :- Whatever you are willing to spend on your dream Skyline GT-R, Make sure you also have the same amount of money extra as the cars purchase price available to you in savings and you shouldn't be caught out by any real unforeseen future Servicing or Repair dramas.

HTH!


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> I've noticed that no one so far has mentioned the undue amount of attention _(both good and bad)_ that all of these vehicles get!
> 
> No matter what state of tune you'll have, The World and its Dog is going to tell their Neighbours, Friends and long lost Relatives that you've got a thousand brake horsepower plus..._even when its 100% bone stock as when Nissan created it over two decades ago,_ It don't matter to their repeated fantasy hero stories.
> 
> ...




Where the **** do you live!? Sounds lovely.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just curious, how old are you? (OP)


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

How old are most?? I was 32-34 during my ownership 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

J1mmys said:


> How old are most?? I was 32-34 during my ownership
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing OP is under 25


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

Whats the fuss? Find a good one and buy it. If ownership, for whatever reason, isnt what you hoped it to be, selll it. Shure, it will cost you, but most dreams do, when living them.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> I'm guessing OP is under 25


If he is the insurance is going to cook his whatsits.!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> If he is the insurance is going to cook his whatsits.!


Was paying £1800+ p/a ten years ago...with 3 points on my licence too. I had the naivety to think it would drop as soon as i'd reached 25 :chuckle: oh how little did i know lol


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> If he is the insurance is going to cook his whatsits.!


It depends on his NCB,postcode etc. My first year of insurance on my GTT was £660 and I was 28 (to give some sort of comparison)


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

You lot will hate me I paid 150 quid at 33 limited mileage and agreed value policy. Part of a multi policy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Skylines are overrated...usually by those who dont own them.

That comment will go down like a turd in a swimming pool on here but its accurate.


----------



## Finley13 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey guys,

Again, thanks for all of you sharing your experiences, it’s been a great response.

The reason why I wouldn’t want to get an R33 is because everytime I got in it I would think “Its not my dream car.” It’s more than looks, like I said it’s a childhood dream to own the R34.

I live in Edinburgh, and most of the quotes I got were 1000-1200 p/a.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

[redacted] said:


> *Where the **** do you live!? Sounds lovely.*


LMAO! I live in South Wales. Used to spend a hell of a lot of my time for many years in and around Bristol _(which is an absolute overrated overpriced $hit hole)_ due to my Ex and Her Family. 

Notice the OP is so far refusing to say exactly how old He is.....:nervous:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

[redacted] said:


> *Skylines are overrated...usually by those who dont own them.
> 
> That comment will go down like a turd in a swimming pool on here but its accurate.*


Same can be said about Lamborghini's, Ferrari's, etc, etc....:chuckle:


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> Same can be said about Lamborghini's, Ferrari's, etc, etc....:chuckle:


Well, Chris Harris said Lambos understeer and are bought by people who cant drive.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Mookistar said:


> I'm guessing OP is under 25


I thought he was from the US at first.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

[redacted] said:


> Skylines are overrated...usually by those who dont own them.
> 
> That comment will go down like a turd in a swimming pool on here but its accurate.




Totally agree with this.....it’s like they say never meet your hero’s for me. Awesome car but I didn’t love it as much as I’ve loved others. There very big cars I personally preferred my S2000 for a weekend drive out. Much more usable. My option of course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well it***8217;s horses for courses IMHO. I prefer my Boxster for motorway commutes. I prefer my Disco for rainy days and cold weather, and long journeys. The thing with the R34 is it is an event to drive out. (More so than the 35). But it is 25 year old tech at the end of the day, so of course there are better cars out there. You either buy into that or you don***8217;t. I do, hence I bought mine back again!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

This ^
Owning a Skyline GTR has three elements.
1.) They look amazing on your drive and to walk back to.
2.) They feel old fashioned inside and are a culture shock after any "modern" car.
3.) They drive nicely, but if you're on a budget, every single noise, clunk, squeak or bump will spoil the drive as you worry about whats going to break next.

Owning "the dream" doesn't mean it won't be a nightmare. You could have 90% of the fun in any other car.


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> This ^
> Owning a Skyline GTR has three elements.
> 1.) They look amazing on your drive and to walk back to.
> 2.) They feel old fashioned inside and are a culture shock after any "modern" car.
> ...




Point 3 so so true your like oh shit what was that noise haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you're worried about that odd knocking sound and whether it might be expensive then definitely not the car to get LOL


----------



## DomH. (Jul 7, 2016)

Noises add character, at least that***8217;s what I tell myself anyway


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

DomH. said:


> Noises add character, at least that’s what I tell myself anyway


that's what I tell my wife when I get out of a soft chair. :ban:


----------



## GTRStephen (Aug 29, 2010)

*Summary of R34 GTR Actual running costs - 13 years of ownership*

I've had a 1999 R34 GTR for a little over 13 years. It's as near factory standard as makes no difference.

I'm based in New Zealand so have used NZ$ and litres of fuel used. Distances are in Km

Purchased on 16 Feb 2006 with 11,550 Km on the clock


Insurance, fully comp (I'm now 57 so if you are much younger expect to pay more) has been between $675 and $900 p.a.
Total Km's: 56,450
Total litres of fuel: 7,169. costing a total of $14,164 (works out to ~22 mpg)
Tyres $3,600 (2 full sets of Bridgestones)
Other parts (incl GPS tracker $1,100)
Maintenance and servicing, $11,400) Includes new disks all round, cambelt replacement, about $1000 for insurance claims excesses and 6-monthly warrant of fitness (equivalent of MoT Test)
 License fees (equivalent of road fund license) $2,700
 Recovery Membership $1,011
 Road tolls $110

Total over the ownership period (excl purchase & depreciation): $44,279.69
Average annual distance driven: 4342 Km (including maybe 5 track days)

Annual cost: ~$3,400 p.a.
Cost per Km: ~NZ$ 0.785


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

It's all about sacrifices. Try putting that monthly sum away (strictly) and see how you go with living. At the end of the day when America can buy the R34 GTR they will rocket up in price again. These cars wont depreciate 

Nissan made almost 50 000 R32 GTR's and thry doubled in price when America could have them. Only 11 500ish R34 GTR's were produced so you can expect a hefty increase in price when they become legal there. 

As for the running costs. They can be relatively low if the car is in good condition and has been well looked after. Rather spend the extra money up front and buy a good one. It'll cost you more in the long run trying to fix a lemon


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Theres a lot to be said for a small, lightweight NA car with a revvy engine. 

I will be going _German_ within the next year and I never thought Id say that.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

[redacted] said:


> *Now I have a 33 gtr with 6 speed getrag and the ratios are even worse for longer drives  who knew.*


Urrm, Aki with His blog...

One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R: NISMO GETRAG Conversion Kit for R32/R33 GT-Rs

and the Motive DVD BNR32 too!:chuckle:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IqSB3an4G8


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> Urrm, Aki with His blog...
> 
> One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R: NISMO GETRAG Conversion Kit for R32/R33 GT-Rs
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw all that years ago. Was adamant I wanted one though opcorn: Goes well. 

Over 4000 rpm at 80 ish 

Decent thing to have for resale values though I guess.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

[redacted] said:


> *Over 4000 rpm at 80 ish *


YIKES!

No wonder these feel so quick with the standard 4:11 ratio gears fitted...

I'll keep the 5 speed box in mine.


----------



## Finley13 (Apr 14, 2019)

Mookistar, can you please delete my account


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Why?


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

[redacted] said:


> Skylines are overrated...usually by those who dont own them.


Overpriced - yes! Overrated - i dont think so. I had pretty high expectations when i bought mine. Had actually never even sat in one before, though i was very briefed. And it delivered more than expected!
Obviously not stock, but when properly tuned to 500hp or more, its a blast imo.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

tonigmr2 said:


> Why?


Hes bought a sssssick fiesta ST.


----------



## meathead (Sep 3, 2006)

DomH. said:


> Noises add character, at least that’s what I tell myself anyway


So true and especially when you know every single noise.
Half the fun with these cars is hunting down a new noise or fault and fixing it.
Definitely a car that should be owned by an enthusiast.
I don't care what it costs, my metal indulgence!


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

[redacted] said:


> Theres a lot to be said for a small, lightweight NA car with a revvy engine. I had a jdm dc2 previously and at 1060kg and 208 bhp @ 8775 it was a riot to drive. It never broke either and would take anything you threw at it. Ultimately it was noisy and a pain on longer drives with the close ratios and 5 speed box so it went but it is the one that got away.
> 
> Now I have a 33 gtr with 6 speed getrag and the ratios are even worse for longer drives  who knew.
> 
> ...


If you have a normal R33 GTR (non-vspec) there are 3.7 final drives to help fix your RPMs to be more sane with the 6 speed.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

joshuaho96 said:


> If you have a normal R33 GTR (non-vspec) there are 3.7 final drives to help fix your RPMs to be more sane with the 6 speed.


That would defeat the purpose of a 6 speed


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Spiidfriik said:


> Overpriced - yes! Overrated - i dont think so. I had pretty high expectations when i bought mine. Had actually never even sat in one before, though i was very briefed. And it delivered more than expected!
> Obviously not stock, but when properly tuned to 500hp or more, its a blast imo.


Clearly you dont fall into the category above then. Its subjective and I say they are overrated....in a big way. Things have moved on and it isnt until you compare you realise how dated, heavy and slow they are.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

[redacted] said:


> That would defeat the purpose of a 6 speed conversion, ie having close ratios.
> 
> Will be selling the car anyway so Im not really ****ed anymore,


I believe with a 3.9 final drive you have the same kind of gear range as the 5 speed with 4.11 final drive but closer ratios. 3.7 helps you bank the extra gears into wider overall gear range.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

[redacted] said:


> *Will be selling the car anyway so Im not really ****ed anymore,*


Sorry to hear you have fallen out of love with your Skyline....


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

[redacted] said:


> Clearly you dont fall into the category above then. Its subjective and I say they are overrated....in a big way. Things have moved on and it isnt until you compare you realise how dated, heavy and slow they are.




Totally agree with this!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

J1mmys said:


> Totally agree with this!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it depends on how you view these cars.

I personally don't like how complicated modern cars have become in terms of driving experience. Even base models will have a whole suite of active driving assists and infotainment. Usually poorly executed, buggy, and distracting. What I liked about the R32 and R33 is how there's really nothing going on in the car other than the steering wheel, pedals, and transmission. Manufacturers are too busy selling feature lists and in-car tablets to new car buyers and they've completely forgotten about making a good driving experience in the process. Everything is basically tailored around distraction and isolation.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They are classic cars now, that's how they should be viewed. Comparing them to a modern car is like saying apples and bananas are the same thing.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

tonigmr2 said:


> They are classic cars now, that's how they should be viewed. Comparing them to a modern car is like saying apples and bananas are the same thing.


Is the R34 GT-R really all that classic? The RB26 in it is an absolute dinosaur but that was because Nissan never bothered to update the engine with VVT or direct injection. Toyota was experimenting with the 1JZ-FSE/2JZ-FSE, the 2JZ-GTE VVTi was also a thing back in the late 90s.

If the R34 GT-R shipped with a direct injection + VVT head with higher compression and more displacement I would be willing to bet that it would not feel that different from a modern GDI-T engine in driveability. I personally would prefer a more modern engine but an engine swap is expensive and it would be very difficult to preserve the specific design features of the RB26 that adapt it to use in the GTRs like the integrated front diff + oilpan and the canted engine mounting.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

joshuaho96 said:


> *Is the R34 GT-R really all that classic? *


If you type in _"Definition of a Classic Car"_ into Google you get :-



Classic car - Wikipedia said:


> *A classic car is an older automobile; the exact definition varies around the world. The common theme is of an older car with enough historical interest to be collectable and worth preserving or restoring rather than scrapping. Cars 20 years and older typically fall into the classic class.*


So, Yes the BNR34 is a Classic Car after all!

HTH!


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

K66 SKY said:


> If you type in _"Definition of a classic Car"_ into Google you get :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess in my mind when people say "classic" I think of the early 2000s when people would pay crazy money for something from the 60s so they could experience a car with a steel bumper, manual steering, a carb, and the general smell of fuel on your clothes. No plastic in the interior either.

The R34 even now is not that "classic" in that sense, most cars didn't even get anything approaching the MFD until like 2005-2010. Cars well into the 2010s had pretty low resolution infotainment displays too, only at the high end did we start seeing high resolution large touchscreens like in the Model S in 2012.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

joshuaho96 said:


> *I guess in my mind when people say "classic" I think of the early 2000s when people would pay crazy money for something from the 60s so they could experience a car with a steel bumper, manual steering, a carb, and the general smell of fuel on your clothes. No plastic in the interior either.*


Yes I agree with you but don't forget its Heritage and limited supply/availability World-wide. It also sounds like you are forgetting this part of the statement above :-



Classic car - Wikipedia said:


> *The common theme is of an older car with enough historical interest to be collectable and worth preserving or restoring rather than scrapping.*


I'd all day rather have a BNR34 than say an MGB-GT and for-go the _"autentic steel bumper, manual steering, unreliable broken down on the side of the Country Road carburettor experience"_....But Hey, that's just me!:chuckle:




joshuaho96 said:


> *The R34 even now is not that "classic" in that sense, most cars didn't even get anything approaching the MFD until like 2005-2010. Cars well into the 2010s had pretty low resolution infotainment displays too, only at the high end did we start seeing high resolution large touchscreens like in the Model S in 2012.*


Ok, once again I can sort of see your point with the MFD tech but the rest of the vehicle is pretty agricultural in all other aspects. We Enthusiasts can actually work on these Skylines without needing to purchase £25k+ worth of diagnostic equipment first. Its not as if you have to reflash the ECU or actually tell the Car if its had its clutch replaced like more and more modern but basic Playstation Generation machinery does.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

joshuaho96 said:


> *No plastic in the interior either.*


Oh BTW, How old are you joshuaho96? The reason I ask is because I am a Child of the 1970's and grew up being Chauffeured around in all sorts of period correct vehicles from Hillman Avenger's, to Austin Maxi's and Mk1/Mk2 Escort's , once a Reliant Robin and everything else in between some Marina's, Viva's and even Capri's. 

One thing these all had in common was they were absolutely crammed *FULL* of vinyl and all manner of other hideous toxic plastics mate!

Jap cars from the 1990's aint so bad in the true scale of things mate...:chuckle:


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

K66 SKY said:


> Oh BTW, How old are you joshuaho96? The reason I ask is because I am a Child of the 1970's and grew up being Chauffeured around in all sorts of period correct vehicles from Hillman Avenger's, to Austin Maxi's and Mk1/Mk2 Escort's , once a Reliant Robin and everything else in between some Marina's, Viva's and even Capri's.
> 
> One thing these all had in common was they were absolutely crammed *FULL* of vinyl and all manner of other hideous toxic plastics mate!
> 
> Jap cars from the 1990's aint so bad in the true scale of things mate...:chuckle:


1996, so most of my exposure to classic cars is 60s American muscle.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

joshuaho96 said:


> *1996, so most of my exposure to classic cars is 60s American muscle.*


Ahh, I see!:smokin:

For every Pontiac GTO there is also a Chevrolet Corvair. Say Dodge Charger R/T, What about a Ford Pinto? Ford Mustang 428 Cobra Jet or an AMC Pacer?? Decisions, Decisions....How about Chevrolet Chevelle SS or an AMC Gremlin?!

Something to really make you cringe now, What about choosing between a Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme Diesel or a Chevrolet Chevette??

All of these plastic and velour filled American motors above are classed as true Classic Cars now a days thanks to their age and occasionally rarity but only some are what we call desirable Classics!

Maybe this explanation will go some way in helping to explain why the BNR34 Skyline GT-R deserves this special Classic status treatment too.

JM2PW!


----------

